

Marco Rubio Wants to Permanently Extend NSA Mass Surveillance - us0r
http://www.nationaljournal.com/tech/marco-rubio-wants-to-permanently-extend-nsa-mass-surveillance-20150127

======
bediger4000
What does the NSA/CIA/FBI have on Rubio? Google "alberto gonzalez jane harman"
if you don't think that happens.

